# Corrie Motors Indy Bodies



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I have been working on my Indy car molds and decals for them. I am waiting on a quote for the decals they will be individual silk screen decals like C&R and RRR decals..

I will be releasing at least one new kits with decals every month and will be limited to 100 pieces. They will be Indy Bodies from 1951 – 1963 . All will be based on actual cars. Pricing depends on the decal cost. Most will be roadster with some midget types that ran in the early 50s.

What I need is a show of hands of who wants in. Send me an email and I’ll add you all to the Corrie Motors Indy Mailing list.

Also for those I have redid the early Corrie Motors RSSE 50’s roadster. (RSSE = Right Side Short Exhaust) This kit is available now comes with exhaust cast in, external oil tanks, steering linkage, driver and glass. PM me if you are interested.

Here is a look at one I made in 2006










Roger Corrie


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Roger!
Glad to see ya back here! I sent ya an email about the bodies. I also have a Indy Roadster book (or 2) I can scan pics from if needed. Are ya gonna do the Novis?

Larry


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Eventually the Knovis areon my list

Roger Corrie


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## hoosier74 (Feb 17, 2009)

*PM sent*

Never posted before. Only doing so now so I can send a PM to get on the mailing list. Love the roadster era.


----------



## MarkB (May 23, 2007)

email sent


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

PM sent on 4-26, no response as of yet


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:dude:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Roger,

E-mail sent.


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

great looking car:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Roger,
Got my package, looks good. Will post pictures when it's finished.
Bill

P.S. will leave iTrader rating


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I am still waiting on my quote for my decals just sent a follow-up email. I re-did the mold for the Corrie Motors RSLE 50's Roadster. Here is a look at it.










I am also working on a new mold for the Corrie Motors 60s Roadster. One version has been redon it has the exhaust cast in the other I am working on the exhaust is seperate and it has a different gas cap

Here are a couple fixed up.



















Both the Corrie Motors RSLE 50s Roadster and the Corrie Motors 60s Roadster are available as kits taht come with driver, glass, external oil tanks and steering linkage

PM if interested

Roger Corrie


----------



## rod766 (May 11, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Classic Corrie! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

